

Minnesota's first tech accelerator announces BootCamp Weekend Finalists - networkjester
http://tech.mn/news/2011/06/03/project-skyway-bootcamp-weekend/

======
networkjester
I hope this wasn't inconsiderate to post on a site so closely related to YC...

But this is some very exciting news for Minnesota's tech startup community. :)

